# Thyroid Nodule Size and Prediction of Cancer



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Thyroid Nodule Size and Prediction of Cancer

Kamran SC et al. - The objective was to evaluate the association of nodule size upon cancer risk. Increasing thyroid nodule size impacts cancer risk in a nonlinear fashion. A threshold is detected at 2.0 cm, beyond which cancer risk is unchanged. However, the risk of follicular carcinomas and other rare thyroid malignancies increases as nodules enlarge.

Read on....................
http://www.mdlinx.com/endocrinology...=General-Article&utm_campaign=Article-Section


----------

